# SureFire E2E stock: still worth getting?



## GarageBoy (Sep 18, 2007)

I remember this as being the premier light. Would you guys still buy one?


----------



## mossyoak (Sep 18, 2007)

i loved mine when i had it and would probably buy one again if i had the niche to fill. its a great light and tough as nails. 'nuf said.


----------



## harddrive (Sep 18, 2007)

Get one! I use mine with a Lumens Factory 150 lumen lamp and 2 x R123s. Very bright and complact light.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 19, 2007)

I'd definitely buy one again.


----------



## Grox (Sep 19, 2007)

Just because newer more efficient lights are out doesn't make this light any worse - it just means there are more choices around. The E2E is still a solid reliable light which is more than bright enough for most purposes.


----------



## MarNav1 (Sep 19, 2007)

+1 You can always play Lego's with it too, lot's of choices!


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 19, 2007)

I bought mine just a few weeks ago, despite knowing there are brighter choices. But brightness isn't everything. I went for overall quality.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes! Mine is in a Ripoffs holster on my belt every day. I have added the Lumens factory lamp assembly. It is compact and solid. In many situations, I prefer an incan. It is a classic whose utility and usefulness is still excellent.

I also carry a Fenix P1 in my coin pocket and a Photon on my key chain.

I have many lights, but I still choose to carry the E2E. I do not think you will we regret owning one.

Mark


----------



## photovoltaic (Sep 19, 2007)

You know, I own an L1, an L4, an Aviator, and an Outdoorsman E1L, and I always seem to gravitate back to my E2e. I just love the size, and the light that it produces is just perfect for most applications - including travel. I also have found that I tend to prefer the incandescent color of the light - as opposed to the bright white color of an LED.


----------



## Dinan (Sep 19, 2007)

photovoltaic said:


> You know, I own an L1, an L4, an Aviator, and an Outdoorsman E1L, and I always seem to gravitate back to my E2e. I just love the size, and the light that it produces is just perfect for most applications - including travel. I also have found that I tend to prefer the incandescent color of the light - as opposed to the bright white color of an LED.


I have an A2, L1 cree, and E2D with LF EO-E2R (throw is about the same, but adds way more spill) using RCR's and I keep alternating between the L1 and the E2D. I just love the size of the E2D/E2E and how it fits in the hand. I used to carry my A2 around but it was a tad too big. If the L1 could use RCR's I would certainly use it more, but since my LF LA is run off RCR's and incan, it gets more use. My Novatac 120P just doesn't feel as great in my hand as my SF's... it's still an awesome light though.

So yeah, E2E/E2D (stock or not) and L1 are my favorites right now =)


----------



## scott.cr (Sep 19, 2007)

Thing about the E2E is that it disappears into a pocket and is very easy to carry. Sure, the larger lights are nice, but they do you no good if they're so bulky that you don't carry them.


----------



## Hawkeye62 (Sep 19, 2007)

Just got one a few weeks ago, black HA finish. My favorite light for feel 
and size. So small, great pocket fit, almost don't know its there. Very bright output for the size. Would love to have another one, for my wife to have in her purse at all times. Christmas present, I guess. Put in LF 150 lumen bulb and you have a great light with rechargables. The stock bulb is very nice also, just cost to burn it.. IMO, you need one!!! :twothumbs


----------



## kelmo (Sep 19, 2007)

I have 4, E2d (my 1st), E2O (w/twisty switch), E2h (E2 body w/E2e bezel), and a E2e (w/McClicky switch).

Get one and order the MN02 LA with it. Very useful. Its a great combo of output and runtime for an incan.

My travel light of choice is the E2O with a twisty switch and a full SC3. It is the epitome of the KISS principle.

Winter is coming, and the E2e is my jacket light of choice. You can't beat incan light in crappy weather.

kelmo


----------



## sysadmn (Sep 19, 2007)

I might, but I'd have to think about it. I like the ability to use 17XXX and 18XXX li-ion rechargeables in Wolf-Eyes lights. 

An E1e or A2? No question, they are unique.


----------



## KentuckyMike (Sep 19, 2007)

I actually put mine on nightstand duty for awhile. I decided the 6P wasn't THAT much bigger, and it fit my hand better (especially with it's lack of a pocket clip and bigger body).

Well, last weekend I bought (for some odd reason...) a G3. It's now on nightstand duty (for bump in the night only, still have several other lights within reach for general after-dark moving around). Anyway, I decided last night that since the E2E had become superfluous on nighstand duty, it was time to move it elsewhere. When I picked it up, I instantly fell in love all over again.

This morning I threw it in my pocket and it's been great. Not sure what I was thinking, it's tiny and super light weight compared to the 6P. The pocket clip isn't uncomfortable in my hand anymore, either. I'm super excited, and this E2E has re-earned a spot in my EDC again, at least for awhile. Perfect for an EDC tac light, and I still have my Raw NS and P1 in my pockets, and my 6P in my bag, but the E2E fits a need I had forgotten I had. It's just one of those classics you always come back to. Go for it! :thumbsup:


----------



## chas9rr (Sep 19, 2007)

I have to agree with most everyone here that this light is great! I dont have very many lights but I dont think you can EDC anythng bigger than this light. its the perfect size for front pocket carry and I never notice it in the winter in my jacket. Great light output and runtime to match most other incan lights. I ran out of batteries ant it is killing me waiting for some from AW:mecry:, but my LF EO-E2R bulbs got here today!!!

I say get one! Or go by the cpf motto.. "GET TWO!!" and think about the LF bulbs and recharables for "Guilt Free Lumens":rock:

Charles

P.S. Flash Gordon, what is the ripoffs holster number if you know?


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Sep 19, 2007)

The Ripoffs CO-150 fits the E2E perfectly. IMO, the best flashlight holsters with the best clip. The flap is long enough to accommodate a KL1 or KL4 if you have that option.

Mark


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Sep 19, 2007)

My E2e was one of my first lights.......still carried in my fanny pack as my back up light when the LED EDCs just won't do. One should always carry an incan. with them.





Bill


----------



## GarageBoy (Sep 19, 2007)

Hmm..I wanna get one, but it's kinda redundant since my UK 2L is so tiny and puts out as much light as the E2O


----------



## BSCOTT1504 (Sep 19, 2007)

I had one for a short period of time and sold it! That was a mistake. I will have another....


----------



## brunt_sp (Sep 20, 2007)

I love mine with the LF bulbs and E2D tailcap.


----------



## kelmo (Sep 20, 2007)

MN02 and a McClicky here!


----------



## matthewdanger (Sep 20, 2007)

Stock E2es are definitely worth owning. I have a couple of them. The MN02 bulb is awesome for the outdoors thanks to it's runtime. I also find that it seems to be a pretty durable bulb that lasts several sets of batteries. My early flat side, long clip E2O is still one of my favorite lights of all time.


----------



## BSBG (Sep 20, 2007)

It is a great light, one of my all time favorites for size, output and feel. Using the MN02 LA gives you a great outdoor walking around light. Hey, SF should market it that way...


----------



## NotRegulated (Sep 21, 2007)

I have the original E2 and an E2e. I used them for years and then let them sit while I favored the new LED's in this form factor. The LED's are as bright or brighter, run longer and are more durable. However, the E2e just feels right in the hand and the beam quality is superb. Even though its runtime is much less I still prefer it. If you carry it a lot but use it infrequently stick with the lithium 123 batteries. If you use it daily I'd recommend trying out a rechargable option. There is nothing quite like a rechargable incan. I have been using one rechargable 17670 li-on battery and a Lumens Factory HO-E1R (3.6V, 50 Lumens) High Output Lamp Assembly in the E2e. All it takes to convert it back is the stock bulb and two 123's.


----------



## ugrey (Sep 21, 2007)

I have two E2e's. I do not use them any more. I am waiting for a SF L4 head with a Cree or a Rebel LED. I now carry a Fenix P3D: smaller, brighter, longer run time, 5 modes. Six volt incands. are dead. The Cree LED killed them. Some of you just have not gotten the message yet.  I am not an LED snob. I still love my 9 and 12 volt incands., just look at my lights below.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 21, 2007)

ugrey said:


> I have two E2e's. I do not use them any more. I am waiting for a SF L4 head with a Cree or a Rebel LED. I now carry a Fenix P3D: smaller, brighter, longer run time, 5 modes. Six volt incands. are dead. The Cree LED killed them. Some of you just have not gotten the message yet.  I am not an LED snob. I still love my 9 and 12 volt incands., just look at my lights below.


 
LOL

Way to pat yourself on the back. 

BTW, I turned on my E2e; it not dead. Still works!


----------



## Dinan (Sep 21, 2007)

ugrey said:


> I have two E2e's. I do not use them any more. I am waiting for a SF L4 head with a Cree or a Rebel LED. I now carry a Fenix P3D: smaller, brighter, longer run time, 5 modes. Six volt incands. are dead. The Cree LED killed them. Some of you just have not gotten the message yet.  I am not an LED snob. I still love my 9 and 12 volt incands., just look at my lights below.


As long as fluorescent/LED lighting gives me headaches I'll still be using incans. Yes I like my LED lights for identifying what's in the dark and longer run times but for actually looking at details, reading/long term usage, incan will always be better for me.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 21, 2007)

Dinan said:


> As long as fluorescent/LED lighting gives me headaches I'll still be using incans. Yes I like my LED lights for identifying what's in the dark and longer run times but for actually looking at details, reading/long term usage, incan will always be better for me.


*+1

*Well said! LED fundamentalists think that sheer quantity of lumens are the only thing that really matters. They are more impressed by the specs and theoretical numbers rather than the real world performance. My 50 lumens incan performs better than my "160" lumens LED light.


----------



## Ozniot (Sep 21, 2007)

I bought my E2E only last month, so obviously I don't think it's obsolete. I use my L1 CREE more, but either of these lights are so pocketable I usually carry both. With the Lumens Factory HO-E2A bulb the incan is noticably brighter than the L1 on high, and has way more spill. When walking you don't need to point the E2E. Ergonomically, this is a perfect design. I say the E2E is still well worth getting.


----------



## highorder (Sep 21, 2007)

harddrive said:


> Get one! I use mine with a Lumens Factory 150 lumen lamp and 2 x R123s. Very bright and complact light.



+1 to that! 

after all the lights I have bought, this combo shares time with my other favorite EDC (A19 flupic driven Cree, 1x17670)


----------



## EV_007 (Sep 21, 2007)

If I were to buy another incan, (..and I just might) it would be another "E" series light. Very compact and bright.


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Sep 22, 2007)

I lego toghether a E2E with my L4 and E1E, but keep them as they are most of the time. So Im thinking of getting a E2E, so I dont have to change heads back and forth all the time. If there are a gunmetal E2E with clicky switch Im sold!


----------



## GBone (Sep 22, 2007)

Its the one light I rarely leave home without...

Buy one and enjoy!!


----------



## lightemup (Sep 23, 2007)

It might help if we know some other lights you have as a basis for comparison?

Personally I think the e2e is absolutely worth getting. Having said that I prefer my L4 to it for a number of reasons  .

I have more than my fair share of Surefires  and if I saw a bargain on an e2e tomorrow I would buy it, no hesitation. Whether I would actually use it or not is another story, purely because I've got a fair few to choose from


----------



## lightemup (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks alot , i've now put a WTB for an e2e body and tailcap to go with my spare bezel.  Damn i'm hopeless!


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 6, 2007)

Soo..E2E in SG or HA?


----------



## lightemup (Oct 6, 2007)

That's a tough one, if you're after durability probably the HA, but why not be a little different and get the SG? It might even match your watch if its silverish?


----------



## FlashKat (Oct 8, 2007)

I hope this light is as good as you guys say, since I just bought one on B/S/T. I could not resist the price.


----------



## paulr (Oct 8, 2007)

I won't say they're bad lights or that I'd turn down a free one, but I haven't felt much temptation to buy one anytime recently. If I wanted a small 2-cell Surefire incan today, I'd certainly get an A2 instead of an E2e. However I'm not that much of a incan buff to begin with, and I personally haven't felt this big improvement in color rendition compared with leds (your preferences may be different from mine). 

My only incan light of this type these days is a Streamlight TL3 which I hardly ever use (oh, plus my old favorite, the UK 2L). For anything that I could do with an E2e, I'd probably use my Fenix P1CE instead, which is about equally bright as the E2e, is pretty well made (maybe not Surefire level, but the best Fenix I've tried so far), and is 1/3 of the size of an E2e and gets more runtime on one cell than the E2e does on two cells.


----------



## sysadmn (Oct 8, 2007)

lightemup said:


> That's a tough one, if you're after durability probably the HA, but why not be a little different and get the SG? It might even match your watch if its silverish?



I have the E1e in what must be SG. It's got a distinctive transparent purple cast. I like the fact that it is unique, and the finish has held up under EDC.


----------



## ScubaSnyder (Oct 8, 2007)

I have the E2E with a lumen's Factor 150 lumen upgrade, its nice just hard to find batteries that run at 7.2V together, Anyone know of any cells not rechargeable to generate the 7.2V??


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 8, 2007)

ScubaSnyder, primary batteries are not available to fit in E2E body that = 7.2 volts, or higher. Look for a 3 cell body and you can use two 17500's to run that bulb.

Bill

Welcome to CPF. Use the google search-CPF only to search around CPF for info on your bulb and batteries to work with it, also after market bodies to hold more cells with the E series head.


----------



## FlashKat (Oct 8, 2007)

ScubaSnyder mentions that does not want rechargeable batteries.
I would like to know why he does not want to use rechargeable batteries.



Bullzeyebill said:


> ScubaSnyder, primary batteries are not available to fit in E2E body that = 7.2 volts, or higher. Look for a 3 cell body and you can use two 17500's to run that bulb.
> 
> Bill
> 
> Welcome to CPF. Use the google search-CPF only to search around CPF for info on your bulb and batteries to work with it, also after market bodies to hold more cells with the E series head.


----------



## FlashKat (Oct 8, 2007)

I own a Streamlight TL-3 that I don't care for because of the size. I do EDC a LED most of the time, but I am also into incandescents lights. Plus the E2E was cheap enough.


paulr said:


> I won't say they're bad lights or that I'd turn down a free one, but I haven't felt much temptation to buy one anytime recently. If I wanted a small 2-cell Surefire incan today, I'd certainly get an A2 instead of an E2e. However I'm not that much of a incan buff to begin with, and I personally haven't felt this big improvement in color rendition compared with leds (your preferences may be different from mine).
> 
> My only incan light of this type these days is a Streamlight TL3 which I hardly ever use (oh, plus my old favorite, the UK 2L). For anything that I could do with an E2e, I'd probably use my Fenix P1CE instead, which is about equally bright as the E2e, is pretty well made (maybe not Surefire level, but the best Fenix I've tried so far), and is 1/3 of the size of an E2e and gets more runtime on one cell than the E2e does on two cells.


----------



## The-David (Oct 9, 2007)

I have one I am selling if someone wants one, grate light I just dont use it much aney more and NEED $$$


----------



## kelmo (Oct 9, 2007)

If I didn't already have 4 I'd be all over that deal!


----------



## flashfan (Oct 9, 2007)

The stock E2 is still one of my favorite lights, and I EDC a satin gray E2e, along with an E1 with KL1 head.

Plenty of light, ample run time (for me), and perfect size. Plan to upgrade the output with a Lumens Factory bulb, for extra "luminosity."

BTW, the satin gray on my light is badly worn in areas, unlike my first E2 EDC in HA which showed very little wear...up till I lost it (sob!). Actually, if the finish on the SG body and tailcap completely wear off, maybe it will then match the head, which was badly mismatched to begin with.


----------



## ScubaSnyder (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the help


----------

